# Solid acacia outdoor furniture



## scuff66 (Jun 11, 2009)

My daughter has asked what she should do to maintain some new solid acacia outdoor furniture she's purchased.

Teak OIL?
or Sealer?

If sealer - what would you recommend? I've used it successfully on our outdoor furniture in the past but I'm not sure what to recommend to her for the Acacia.

Thanks for any help

Scuff


----------



## ScottC (Jul 9, 2009)

*Protecting Acacia -- Sealer or Teak Oil?*

scuff66 -- I have the very same question regarding some outdoor Acacia wood screens I just purchased -- do I apply translucent sealer (standard Behr stuff) or teak oil? 

Have you tried one or the other out yet? (I am inclined to go with the sealer -- even though I know that will be more work in the long run -- because of a recent experience that resulted in the teak oil I applied to several wood tiles, not Acacia -- I think it was VIFAH FS Eucalyptus -- significantly darkening them). I am looking to retain the natural look of the Acacia screens out of the box while protecting them (at least for a while) from all day sunlight. 
Thanks, Scott


----------



## scuff66 (Jun 11, 2009)

She went with a simple teak oil because the furniture while not 'cheap' wasn't worth the time/effort of sealing.

My husband and I bought deck furniture for our ocean front (lots of sun/salt) home. From the website: "We use only the finest Balau wood for its strength and durability. Balau is rated by the Timber Council as "stronger and more durable than Teak" but not on the endangered species list"

We were given a sealer with a tint already in it to be used annually. For the price we paid, it was worth the time/effort.
here's the link ...http://www.avonleagardens.com/LetterPresident.htm
Lots of good info and the President, Bob, had lots of info.


----------



## ScottC (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

